# Can I use vodka to sterilize?



## FloridaWino (Jul 10, 2013)

So it's bottling day and I have relized that my campden Tablets are expired. (The have no punch) I usually make a sanitizing solution to sanitize my bottles just before I fill them with my wine.
Do you guys think I can use vodka to sanitize my bottles in the mean time?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 10, 2013)

i would use boiling water before vodka.....
i would make vodka tonics when bottling.


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 10, 2013)

Its cheap vodka. I don't care about it. I don't really want to get into trying to sanitize my 200 bottles with hot boiling water. 
Will vodka work?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 10, 2013)

Sanitize with Meta or Star San, or something meant to be a sanitizer, I can only guess that you've taken time and care to make the best wine that you can, why cut corners now and run the risk of ruining a batch if wine?


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2013)

I would definitely use the campden tablets that you have before trying vodka. Problem is you are going to need a heck of a lot of campden tablets because your sanitizing solution should be 3 tablespoon of k-meta per one gallon of water. My advice, you have come this far. Get some k-meta. It has to be available to you somewhere near where you live. If you cannot find k-meta (potassium metabisulfite), use sodium metabisulfite. It should be available at any store that sells beer or wine brewing materials.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 10, 2013)

Boiling water is perfectly acceptable as a sanitizer. Cheaper, too. Just a PITA. Don't burn yourself.


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 10, 2013)

I have starsan. When using it do you rinse or air dry?


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 10, 2013)

Starsan does not require rinsing

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/star-san.html


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I called a buddy with a commercial winery about the question regarding vodka as a sanitizer. He said they use it to clean metal equipment because sulfite corrodes it. He said they use sulfites as sanitizer for other things because its cheap and cost effective. He also said vodka will work perfect in way of a sanitizer. 
Just some good info if your in a pinch.


----------

